# Reloading press?



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

Thinking of getting into the reloading game and I am undecided of what type of press to get.(not brand)
My main reason is to reload for 9mm and 45ACP and maybe 300AAC down the road. I don't shoot a lot so it's not like i need thousands of rounds a week.
What type of press do you use and why?
Thanks in advance


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

For precision work, I only use and recommend a Forster Co-Ax. It's a single stage, but I can load about 75-100 rifle rounds an hour, assuming prepped brass and no distractions. I have a Prometheus Gen 2 powder thrower, so that helps tremendously. I also trim on a Giraud, and it's easily the best reloading investment I've ever made. It's an excellent press, and swapping dies is a breeze. 

I can, and have, loaded 45 acp on it, but it takes forever and is tedious. Not a bad way to start if you are new to loading your own ammo, because it forces to you pay attention to every step of the process. I shoot very little pistol, so I don't sweat it...but have my eye on a Dillon Square Deal "B".

If you want a multi-use press, and plan on shooting more pistol than rifle, then I'd start and stop with a Dillon 550 progressive...650 if you want auto-indexing.


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

I was looking at the Dillon square B myself


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Dillon RL550B. trust me.


----------



## lathamd (Jul 8, 2015)

RCBS rockchucker reloading press and kit. has everything that you need to start reloading minus powders, primers and dies.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*This*



lathamd said:


> RCBS rockchucker reloading press and kit. has everything that you need to start reloading minus powders, primers and dies.


^ this to start out , then move to a Dillon


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

artys only said:


> ^ this to start out , then move to a Dillon


+1


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

muney pit said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a RCBS use on Rifle & Pistol Dillon 550B great press . Years ago had 1050 More press than I needed If your new to Reloading start small and slow do rush. It can be hazardous to your health.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

You can go as slow as you want on a Dillon but Rock Chucker can only go so fast..... just my opinion.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

DANCO said:


> I don't shoot a lot so it's not like i need thousands of rounds a week.


Don't reload. You can buy excellent ammo online cheaper.

I reload on a Dillon 650, Dillon 900, Foster CoAx, and RCBS single stage.

Reloading isn't cheap unless you shoot a lot (5000+ round year) or want specialty rounds loads like subsonic rifle or light shot shell loads.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Don't reload. You can buy excellent ammo online cheaper.
> 
> I reload on a Dillon 650, Dillon 900, Foster CoAx, and RCBS single stage.
> 
> Reloading isn't cheap unless you shoot a lot (5000+ round year) or want specialty rounds loads like subsonic rifle or light shot shell loads.


I'm going to 2nd what RFA said above. I got into reloading because I shoot a lot of subsonic rounds and I just couldn't find them. Not to mention that sub rounds are very sensitive to pressures and different in each gun. I have reloaded a fair bit of super stuff for the kids rifles, but in the last year I have pretty much only reloaded when I needed more sub rounds.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We carry Dillon and the RCBS lines. If I were loading pistol ammo, I would go with a Dillon 550. We hold classes in reloading with the Dillon. Just call 281-731-4850 to sign up for a class.

I uses a Rock Chucker for precision rifle reloads. The Rock Chucker Supreme kit is one of the best deals on the market.

Randy 
Big Guy's Shooting Supplies
Pearland, TX 
*281-731-4850*


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I feel that reloading is alot like hunting and fishing. Most of us arnt doing it to save money. Its the satisfaction of being able to do it. I find that most reloaders are tinkers by nature and its just something thats enjoyable.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

+1 On money pit there. Add the variety of loads you can do. plus being able to "tune" a load to a specific firearm, ability to load cast bullets for plinking, economy, recoil reduction, etc.. And you're not sitting on your behind drinking beer and watching TV. Or at least you better not be.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

muney pit said:


> I feel that reloading is alot like hunting and fishing. Most of us arnt doing it to save money. Its the satisfaction of being able to do it. I find that most reloaders are tinkers by nature and its just something thats enjoyable.


I call it therapy


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

muney pit said:


> I feel that reloading is alot like hunting and fishing. Most of us arnt doing it to save money. Its the satisfaction of being able to do it. I find that most reloaders are tinkers by nature and its just something thats enjoyable.


I like to tinker and get away from the SO LOL
I may go the single stage route just to see if I like the "hobby"


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lot of good comments here. I suggest a single stage to begin until you get a good feel for the procedures. There are a lot of things going on with a progressive at the same time and if something gets out of whack you have to be careful about what is where when you start back up. RCBS is a good choice. I bought my first Lyman back around the late '60's and would still be using it today except my son "borrowed" it so I bought a new one. I have a Square Deal B and a 550 and keep looking for a good deal on a 650 so I could sell them and go to just one but I still use the single stage for all of my rifle rounds. I like to develop accurate rounds for each of my rifles and the single stage works best for that. When you do decide to move up I would suggest Dillon without hesitation. Great machines and you can't beat the "No BS" warranty.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's another thought..Have the best of both worlds...http://www.uniquetek.com/site/696296/product/T1553


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

cva34 said:


> Here's another thought..Have the best of both worlds...http://www.uniquetek.com/site/696296/product/T1553


I like it!


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

Just my opinion but I would suggest either the 550b or the 650 Dillon. I also have a redding T7 and the rockchucker along with various other loaders. I still load my good rifle stuff on the T7 or the rockchucker but if loading something up like pistol or 223, 300bo blasting ammo, the 650 is the way to go. Yes it costs more but no need to upgrade after that. If you shoot 50-100rounds of pistol ammo once a week or so, it will more than make up for the time that you will lose on the single stage. You can still tweak whatever load you want on the 550 or 650 but you can never go any faster on the single stage.


----------

